# A new peom I wrote



## ReformedWretch (Feb 25, 2006)

"I love my mountain home?"

At the foot of a mountain sits a home for wayward kids
It claims to shine light and life, but a secretes being hid
A few stand tall for good and truth a few for love and care
But they are merely sprinkled in amongst those who like to scare
All are treated just the same, no breaks for those who achieve 
Make the children angry and the bosses shall be pleased
Don´t escalate is what they say, the opposites what they do
If you fight for the kids they´ll make an example out of you
Gossip, gossip, gossip is the weapon of their choice
Hate and evil envy is the sound of their voice
Children can´t be happy or you´re doing something wrong
Patting you on the back as they´ve planned your demise all along
Kids can´t dare get sick because the nurse will torment you
Going to her office is the last thing you want to do
Nurse´s aid dismissed because she was full of care
A good bedside manner her boss just could not bear
Staff are never wrong unless kids are full of glee
All is going well if your homes in misery
A happy home is inconsistent with our rules don´t you see
But don´t ask me to point out which rules that those would be
If a child would be better off somewhere else, a family perhaps
That will never happen or our finances may collapse
But it´s not about the money it´s not about the cash
Your vacuum´s from 1940 because our budget has been slashed
No out going phone calls only two come in per day
Don´t dare complain about it either or you will rue the day
The campus is a prison the property a jail yard
Yet there is confusion, "œwhy are so many kids here turning out so hard?"
We do so much here for them, they don´t appreciate us at all
If you drink tea at snack it will be the beginning of your fall
Why would a young girl locked in her room not come out at all?
It could have nothing to do with 10 large men waiting in the hall!
If she responds to you and does real well that can´t be very good
You must be doing something wrong, not something I never would.
We are here for our redemption here to please only me
Self sacrifice and serving kids I´m blind to, not even able to see
Therapeutic Crisis Intervention we will teach and it will grow
Yet when responding to an issue TCI will never show.
Some of the good-hearted will stay to bring reform
Yet that´s like swimming against the current or fighting against a swarm
Pray for children in this home, yearn for their good
Do all you can for these dear children, because this place just never would.
The "œhome" is still there at that mountain, kids are taken there to this day
Stand with me for them as I point out a better way.


----------

